# Street und BMX in Mainz(und Wiesbaden)???



## Slaggy (22. August 2006)

Hey, wollte mal wissen, wer da so in Mainz unterwegs ist...
Als ich letztens in Freiburg war, wurde mir gesagt in Mainz wäre voll die Szene.  
Komisch, is mir noch nie aufgefallen. Also sag mir doch mal: Wo seid ihr alle?


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. August 2006)

Ich gehör zwar nicht zur szene, fahr aber ab und zu mal in Mainz, bzw. jetzt auch nicht mehr...

Unten am Malakof (oje, is des richtig geschrieben?) hab ich des öfteren mal jmden streeten gesehen. 

bei gutem wetter einfach hingehen und abwarten ob jmd kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2006)

bis jetzt halte ich das für ein gerücht...


----------



## crossie (23. August 2006)

susi, mit dir will doch eh keiner fahren... wenn ich nich jedesmal geld vom fred bekommen würde wenn wir zusammen radfahrn, würd ich das auch nicht machen  

cheers
crossie


----------



## Slaggy (23. August 2006)

Falsch Crossie! Du bist so heiß auf den Fred, dass du meine Anwesenheit in Kauf nimmst. Deswegen machst du auch fast nur Fotos vom Fred 

Das mit Malakoff hab ich auch schon gehört, aber hab da noch nie jemanden gesehen. Nur einmal nen einsamen BMXer aufm Unigelände. 
Als ich mit Fred und Tobi fahren war, hab ich z.B niemanden gesehen...


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2006)

Slaggy schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch Crossie! Du bist so heiß auf den Fred, dass du meine Anwesenheit in Kauf nimmst. Deswegen machst du auch fast nur Fotos vom Fred
> 
> Das mit Malakoff hab ich auch schon gehört, aber hab da noch nie jemanden gesehen. Nur einmal nen einsamen BMXer aufm Unigelände.
> Als ich mit Fred und Tobi fahren war, hab ich z.B niemanden gesehen...



zumindest mehrere 26" dirtbikes + fahrer wurden hin + wieder gesichtet (mz innenstadt),
keine ahnung, wo die fahren.

im forum scheinen die nicht zu hängen...


----------



## Slaggy (23. August 2006)

Hab heute nen Trial Fahrer gesehen... unglaublich, aber wahr


----------



## deimudder (24. August 2006)

Slaggy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute nen Trial Fahrer gesehen... unglaublich, aber wahr



Wo? In E-Town? Dann isses der Basti!


----------



## Slaggy (24. August 2006)

Oh man, nein. Natürlich nicht. Ich weiß schon, wie der Basti aussieht 

Gestern in Mainz....


----------



## chaoscarsten (24. August 2006)

Ahoi,

kenne auch nur ein paar Biker an den Malakoff Terrassen.
Im Sommer bei TOP Wetter sind dort schon einmal 3-5 Leute
zu sehen. Sonst hab ich hier auch noch keine gesehen.

Ein Bekannter aus Frankfurt fährt immer nach Köln oder
Offenbach weil hier wohl nix geht ... 

Also weiter suchen


----------



## Slaggy (24. August 2006)

Naja, wenn man immer woandershin flüchtet, kann hier ja auch nix gehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2006)

gerüchteweise: heute abend, mainz oberstadt


----------



## FTF (25. August 2006)

eigentlich geht hier was aber ca. dreiviertel hier in mainz sind ziemlich komische leute. der rest ist halt kaputt oder im urlaub. 
wenn du lust hast können wir die tage ja mal rollen gehn, da kann ich dir auch nen paar spots zeigen...
greetz oli


----------



## Slaggy (25. August 2006)

Also in nächster Zeit bin ich halt viel am lernen. Fred kommt zwar dieses WE her, aber läßt des BMX zu Hause...
Wetter is ja eh nicht soo toll


----------

